# Songs, with an... "altered" voice.



## .psyched (Oct 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody knew songs in which the singer changes his voice, like the way Enrique Iglesias sings in the song I like It.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anything by Daft Punk?


----------



## manoelpdb (Oct 20, 2010)

Try DE DE MOUSE.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 21, 2010)

Vocaloids? 

Or do you mean autotune?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just take a listen at the 90% of American and Korean pop music released in the past few years and you'll get the idea.


----------



## .psyched (Oct 21, 2010)

becat said:
			
		

> Vocaloids?
> 
> Or do you mean autotune?



I meant both 8D

Any-who, thanks for the suggestion, I never thought of those. =3 Especially Daft Punk, weirdly =O


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 22, 2010)

T-Pain changes his voice, alot


----------



## overslept (Oct 22, 2010)

TC, you'd love Elton John.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 23, 2010)

This is pretty awesome


----------



## nasune (Oct 23, 2010)

Hugh lauries rendition of hey jude?


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 27, 2010)

Though it's not from a band, it still fits the discussion. It's a great learning experience too!


----------



## mameks (Oct 27, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> Hugh lauries rendition of hey jude?


That is brilliant.


----------

